# Sitemap problem...



## flying-anzi (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Sitemap bei google die täglich aktualisiert wird....

Es werden zwar einige Links in Google angezeigt aber der Haupturl wird nicht angezzeigt obwohl er auf Priortität 1 ist und die anderen 0,8 und so... was kann da falsch sein


```
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:01:54+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>always</changefreq><priority>1.00</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/reg/index.php</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:08:14+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>weekly</changefreq><priority>0.75</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/index.php</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:01:57+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>always</changefreq><priority>0.75</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/pns.php?imp</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:01:59+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.50</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/user/?sid=flying-anzi</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:02:01+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.50</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/pns.php?search</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:02:00+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.50</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/user/?sid=vera04</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:02:06+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.50</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/user/?sid=Test</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:02:04+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.50</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/user/?sid=gRiLLi</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:02:03+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.50</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/user/?sid=mani</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:02:04+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.50</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/user/?sid=Fonsi</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:02:02+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.50</priority></url>
<url><loc>http://www.gff-online.at/reg</loc><lastmod>2007-07-08T18:02:00+00:00</lastmod><changefreq>daily</changefreq><priority>0.75</priority></url>
</urlset>
```


----------



## flying-anzi (18. Juli 2007)

Danke für eure Hilfe....


----------

